# Federal Waterfowl stamp increase



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Did you guys see in the latest issue of Ducks Unlimited mag. about the increase in the Federal Stamp for 2010-2011 season?
From $15.00 to a whopping $25.00. A $10.00 jump.
They making it tougher for a guy to hunt fowl every year.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

thats the cheapest part of duck hunting,maybe it will drive some of the jerks out of hunting ducks


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

that would be ideal


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

If it will keep less skybusters out of the playin feild im fine with it. Most of that money goes back to the ducks, so im ok with it. There is way too many guys out there making 60 yard shots at ducks and geese that are coming in my spread.


----------



## Doozer (May 20, 2009)

If someone let's an extra $0.83 a month (that goes back to the ducks) deter them from duck hunting, then they are in the wrong sport to begin with.


----------



## hunterforlife (May 26, 2009)

Doozer said:


> If someone let's an extra $0.83 a month (that goes back to the ducks) deter them from duck hunting, then they are in the wrong sport to begin with.


Its hard for some people to do the numbers...


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Good thing I love waterfowling or I would not be paying the extra 10.00
Add the costs togeter and it a lot more than you think for something that needs about every spice in the cabnet to eat.
I do not think the increase will not deter the skybusters, they got ammo money to blow out to 100 yards.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i guess i will pay it also , but we get no return on our investment. to increase the state stamp it might show up as we gtot something out of it. the $10 is just a tax and we get nothing for it.


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

Heard that doesnt start till 2010.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Starts in the Fall 2010-2011 season.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Good point fetdown.
You are probably right.
I do know a few hunters that do not buy a tag at all.
It does no good to point them out.
As you said It makes their job easier to do if they check the same guys at the same time all the time.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Guys,
I actually have some superior knowledge about the Federal Stamp increase. From what I can tell this is nothing more then a bad rumor. While it wouldn't surprise me for this to occur, nothing officially has been written into law.

I hear people complaining about skybusters...... I do not condone the act of skybusting because all you are doing is crippling and educating, but for those who do not like it, perhaps move away from public hunting grounds. Hit the streets and scout. Just my $.2


----------



## Oh-ducky (Jan 17, 2007)

I hope you are right. A 2/3 increase in the federal stamp would be hard to swallow.


----------



## quacker attacker (Jul 17, 2009)

I dont mind paying the extra for my stamp, hopefully it does knock down the amount of sky busters out there. At least the feds do a good job of keeping the money going to the ducks, unlike our wonderful state who now puts our money from licences into the general fund, instead of like it used to be and reinvesting it into our hunting and fishing.


----------

